# This weekend 27/04



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Is anyone out and about this weekend? We are umin and arrin where to go. Might stop local. Decent chinese buffet in Southport so might try the CC site.
Decisions decisions, so little time so much to see       

Johnny F


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Netherwood House, www.netherwoodtouringsite.co.uk nr Chester on A41. Bus route into Chester, taxi back about £10. Stroll along towpath at bottom of site about 10 mins to the Cheshire Cat fo Sunday Lunch. This time of the year elders are flowering for your home made elderflower cordial.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just goin. Have a great weekend you all and take care on them roads.
Johnny F


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are off to Burgh Castle (between Yarmouth & Lowestoft ) which borders on the Southern Norfolk Broads.

A CL called Willoways

Hopefully we will be using our new windbreak supplied by OutdoorBits (ordered Wednesday lunchtime - arrived Friday before 10 a.m.) More good service - this was our first time using OutdoorBits.

PilgrimPhil


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We going back up to Cheshire where we used to live - it's the 50-year reunion of Mrs M's old school in Northwich, so the 'van is crammed with every conceivable combination of frock/shoe etc to suit any variation in the weather.

Will be staying in a field behind the Spinner & Burgamot pub in Comberbach, our old local, and catching up with assorted old friends.

As for the following weekend, still having trouble finding anywhere that isn't already full up so may just head off into the wilds and see what we can come up with.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from Southport and what a brill few days away with good company and excellent weather. Back to the grind tomorrow   

Johnny F


----------

